# 99 polaris magnum 500 tire help



## nathan (Feb 9, 2014)

can somebody please tell me if 30x10x14 gorilla silverbacks will fit on my 99 polaris magnum 500 i have already installed the 2 inch lift and im geting wheel spacers as well..


----------

